# This is what 23 pounds of cheese looks like.



## biaviian (Sep 9, 2017)

2017-09-09 08.50.42.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Sep 9, 2017






I'm doing more in a second batch with flour and kosher salt.  I like to do string cheese for the kids but it is a PITA.  The flour is for pizzas.  I'll probably do another 15 pounds.  I am using wine barrel dust.

We have

Horseradish
hot pepper
White extra sharp (extra is putting it lightly)
sharp cheddar
Munster
Colby Jack
Swiss
Blue cheese
There is another sharp white cheese, but I forget the kind.  Something cheddar or cheddar something.  I thought I'd remember but nope.
EDIT:  I smoke flour but I let it get too smoky.  The salt turned out well and is adding a nice, very mild, smoke flavor to my regular cooking.


----------



## Braz (Sep 9, 2017)

Yum. Love me some cheese.

Braz


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 9, 2017)

Tiz the cheese season, looks like you got a good head start. I tried string once and it came out rubbery. Good flavor just not the texture I was looking for. Any tips would be helpful. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks like a good start!

Al


----------



## biaviian (Sep 10, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Tiz the cheese season, looks like you got a good head start. I tried string once and it came out rubbery. Good flavor just not the texture I was looking for. Any tips would be helpful.
> 
> Chris


I don't like it smoked or not.  My kids eat it like a banana so I have no idea how it holds up as actual string cheese.


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice, and lots of it... Smoked cheese mmmmmmm       Point


----------



## remsr (Sep 10, 2017)

Yum! 

Randy,


----------



## driedstick (Sep 13, 2017)

Dang it that looks good,,, has to get a little cooler here,,, but yep it is on the list for first cold day we get.

A full smoker is happy smoker and yours looks happy happy happy   POINT


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2017)

My mouth is watering!
I threw a couple of chunks of cheddar in a couple of smokes ago.
Since it was my first try, it got a bit... squishy. (Too hot) But it came out good.
I want to do more of it.


----------

